# Vortex Optics Pro Staff



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Try again*

National Field Staff
Evan Fox
Ryan Knobloch
Rod Engel
Todd Gammons
Mitch Haroldson
Mike Rigney
Brandon Hare
Mike Cartwright
Ben Gregory
Tom Bayly
David Wenner
Doug Foxworth
Jeff Brown
David Reed
Grant Summerfeldt
Christian Sabo
Dave Bowers
Dave Claassen
Peter Gibson
Butch Bennett
Tom Hermann
Lewis Claspell
Michael Strassman
Todd Mead
Ken Chipper
Gary Funnel


----------



## cobo (Feb 5, 2003)

Thank you Nick. Looking forward to representing Vortex Optics!


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

congrats to everyone , happy to be aboard.:cocktail:


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*National Team*

National Pro Staff 
Andy Ludwig 
Anton Lundstrom 
Kevin Brayford 
Brian Przysiecki 
Steven Carlson 
Cory Miller 
Dan Chaffin 
Wayne Huffman 
Jeff Ratliff 
Jim Cobb 
Joe McCluskey 
Marcus Anear 
Peter Bourke 
Jason Spice
Brad Patsy


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

CONGRATS TO ALL WHO MADE IT
let's get this company off to a good start:wink:


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

Woo Hooo Thanks Nick and Vortex Optics!!


----------



## BowTechNician (Jan 4, 2006)

*Pro Staff*

Congrats Lew great guy to have on your staff & to all who got on staff


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

:high5: Thank you Nick and all the people at Vortex and congratulations to everyone who made the team.


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrads Dave B.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Thank you Nick 
Always glad to help out a new Company 
Looking forward to Working with ya'll 

Mike Cartwright


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice to help a home grown company expand….

European glass is getting to expensive especialy with the exchange rates and Japanese glass certainty is an alternative but it's nice to support USA when one can..

Quality optics and good pricing right in the USA … Got to support that I would think


----------



## rascal (Jul 13, 2004)

thanks nick and vortex :thumbs_up


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Congrats to everyone who made it, be sure to relay some feedback on these optics ASAP.


----------



## muskrat (Jun 3, 2003)

Dang - I always see this stuff too late! dagnub it

Good luck to Vortex...


----------



## 3dthunder (May 27, 2002)

*Pro Staff*

Guys, I am flattered and proud to be aboard the Pro Staff......I look forward to representing these guysand their products to the best of my ability. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

good looking staff.........



great to see a company that supports archery and shooters......


----------



## Ausie (Apr 10, 2005)

Good to be in at the start, I am sure we will all do our best to represent Vortex to the best of our ability, are any members of Team Vortex coming down to Australia for the World IFAA in June?
Cheers
Peter Bourke


----------



## ASP-miller (Nov 23, 2005)

Thank You Nick and Vortex


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

congrates todd mead...and everyone else.....


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks Nick,

I appreciate the opportunity to represent Vortex as a member of your National Pro-staff. 

Kevin Brayford


----------



## BIGNICK (Feb 14, 2006)

*Here we go*

Team Vortex thank you. Lets go out there and spread the word, and kick some butt!:wink:


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

congratulations folks. remember, shooting good is only half of it, ya gotta look good doin' it too.:wink: Way to go folks and good luck to Vortex.


----------



## Ont. BowTech (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks Nick for choosing me for the field staff. I look forward to representing Votec Optics. Already started with my first 3D tourny after an 8 hour drive, my first win of the year at a 3D shoot in Barrie Ontario on Feb. 25th.

Grant


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats to my shooting partner, Pinshooter, and all you other guys.

Cheers!


----------



## Cub1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks a bunch, Nick! I'm proud to be a member of the Vortex Team! :RockOn:


----------

